# Ontario Biggame licences this year?



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

it says on my moose tag to carry the big one with you.must be accompanied by your valid outdoors card.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thats what I discerned from it too. I wonder why the switch?


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Money on some level I'm sure.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

I noticed it also says not to separate until you need to use the seal. Why do they take something so simple to a point where we need a briefcase to carry around our licenses?


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree.....The small vaildation sticker only worked for 30 years Had to be something wrong with it.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

They bought the equipment for making the tags from the US with our tax dollars. If you noticed a zip tie was given along with your turkey tag instead of the peel and stick. Now all a person has to do is cut the tie and your good to go again. My guess is a nonhunting, nonthinking clerk in the ministry with to much time on their hands.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

You need a Briefcase,Our Ministry of Natural Resources has made a Pharce out of Our Tag system,When i bought my Turkey tags,I Didnt even get a Zip tie with them,Ministry was too cheap to Give the Store selling the tags as many as they had tags...Sickening...Oh well,Should i get a Camo Briefcase to Carry my Tags? Oh by the Way,4 Of us put in for Doe tags and we all got one,Lol...And all i am gonna shoot is a Buck...Grizz


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Has anyone received their deer license and game seals in the mail yet? I have a receipt from Service Ontario and called in to find out I got an antlerless tag as well. Nothing else in the mail yet.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Mine came in last week.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Has anyone received their deer license and game seals in the mail yet? I have a receipt from Service Ontario and called in to find out I got an antlerless tag as well. Nothing else in the mail yet.


We got ours Friday,4 for 4 for Doe Tags....Grizz


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Got my doe tag last week also.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Finally got mine yesterday. I thought it was a caution flag it's so gd big.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Got my antlerless and additional. Still need to get another additional(the problem with hunting 2 different wmu).


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Got all mine in the mail..... What a farce however. No stickers for cards anymore, tags shipped from US locations to us. Money has to be involved, I cant understand why our system is so messed up.....:bs:


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Ravenhunter said:


> Got my antlerless and additional. Still need to get another additional(the problem with hunting 2 different wmu).


Do you hunt in area 66 b or 69b?I Was looking online and it says that they were the Only 2 Wmu to receive additional Deer tags?I Thought it wouldnt be known until tommorow?Thanks Grizz


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

There was multiple WMU's with extra seals again this year even through they have cut them in numbers. The first batch of seals that were sold was back in the end of July over the phone, Hunter could only buy one at that time. Two weeks later the phone lines open again so that hunters could buy other seasl up to 5 more but not exceeding the number allowed for the WMU. I picked up another seal for 78A&B.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey MJ, I too picked up a second additional for 78 A&B. My first doe tag and additional were in 73 but I was able to access a small parcel in 78 this year and figured I would get the extra and give it a shot. Where in 78 do you do most of your hunting?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

No extra Tags in any areas close to me...But yet,We are the Highest Rate of Accidents(Lanark County) when it comes to Deer and Vehicles..I Personally dont think they have any clue to manage a Deer herd..Our Population is 2 times the size of what it was 3-4 Years ago after they destroyed it by Giving out Numerous tags for a Few years...Wow,Not happy today...Anything this Province does turns to chit...Grizz


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I heard you won't have to wear an orange vest while gun hunting anymore just put the tag on your back your covered.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

steely5 said:


> I heard you won't have to wear an orange vest while gun hunting anymore just put the tag on your back your covered.


Nice! LOL!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

steely5 said:


> I heard you won't have to wear an orange vest while gun hunting anymore just put the tag on your back your covered.


Lol,What a Joke,I Asked yesterday why we need a Briefcase to Carry our Tags with us,The lady acted Dumb,At least i think she was acting...Also tried to give me the Run around about the Tags,I Wonder if it was the same nitwit who Was qouted in the Ottawa Sun last may about problamatic bears in Bells Corners,Now she was an Einstein...lol.Grizz


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Do you hunt in area 66 b or 69b?I Was looking online and it says that they were the Only 2 Wmu to receive additional Deer tags?I Thought it wouldnt be known until tommorow?Thanks Grizz


Nope. Hunt 92 and 91. Looks like I may do a road trip during the controlled hunt to 93 aswell.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Ravenhunter said:


> Nope. Hunt 92 and 91. Looks like I may do a road trip during the controlled hunt to 93 aswell.


Nice,I Will be heading back out west to work early 2013,I am sick of Ontario and all it's B.S..Good Huntin this Fall,Grizz


----------

